# 3" for all horizontal for washing machine...



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

It's our code and it irritates me. Is there a value to it that I am missing?


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

*W/M Code*

That was my interpretation of our code also. But my local-super-aggravating inspector told me you could go 6' horizontal. IPC. I had been going 3" off of the trap. 

I'm not against THIS code. I feel some things are redundant and controlled by the Department of Insurance. At least in N.C.

The reason I'm ok with it is that I have seen more than once that some new washers pump more volume and traditional plumbing can't keep up. A washing machine is alot of times an unmonitored pump without a positive connection or overflow. Plus, sudsing can cause problems in 2" in the right situation. 

So, I do think it has some benefit and gives me piece of mind. Sleep a little better. 

J.C.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

2" is more then plenty in my book, I agree about sudsing, but there is a regulation for that, tie in's cannot be any closer then 8', when coming down from a second floor. verticle to horizontal, UPC

I think 3" is a waste in my book, the washer pumps out alot of water, but with 3", will lose it's self scouring principals.

just my 2 cents :thumbsup:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

2" waste for automatic washer in ky, on a residential.

commercial laundries can have 2 automatic washers on ONE 4 inch trap with the base of the stack washed by either a starch sink or a/w. with a 4" VTR.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> 2" is more then plenty in my book, I agree about sudsing, but there is a regulation for that, tie in's cannot be any closer then 8', when coming down from a second floor. verticle to horizontal, UPC
> 
> I think 3" is a waste in my book, the washer pumps out alot of water, but with 3", will lose it's self scouring principals.
> 
> just my 2 cents :thumbsup:


That's for 3+ floors only here. The 8' rule.


----------



## LIVMECM (Sep 12, 2008)

it has been my experience that you have less cloge. i use 3" on washing machines and kitchen sinks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

LIVMECM said:


> it has been my experience that you have less cloge. i use 3" on washing machines and kitchen sinks.


Oh man when I see 3" on a clogged Kitchen sink line I know its gonna be a fun one... Sludge city here we come!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

2" and if wet vented MUST be the most downhill connection into the main.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

2" here as well. 3" seems like overkill, we use 2". It would be a royal PITA now that people have a fascination with having their laundry on the second floor.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

2" is plenty fine, and i go by the same codes as Ron, although our inspectors are quite different i'm sure. I have a super king size whatever they call it, the biggest of the humungo front loading extra fast spin/pump cycle new fangled washing machines. Not sure what california code is, but mine has always been 1-1/2" PVC drain with water fittings (90's). It has never overflowed due to output from the pump, clogged nor backed up. 

There. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

1 1/2" above ground into two inch clean out running 2 inch below ground and do not connect to floor drain branch. no sudsing


----------

